# A Few Bottles of Mine To Post



## ronbonham3 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi!

 A few of my finds over the years. For Sale if you like.
 Email me for more info or pics.  bonham3@dialup.cc

http://lafleurnumismatics.tripod.com/bottles/


----------

